# Swirly Grey to Deep Black SL55 V8 with Scholl Polishes.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Evening Everyone.

I viewed this car a few weeks ago and it had definately lost it's Mojo in the shine department. There was plenty of evident swirling taking the shine away from the paint and lots of holograms, which leaded me to think someone had had a go before. The marring and holograms were pretty nasty in the before pictures, but norhing that I could not remove.

So, yesterday and today the car was booked in for a 2 day correction. Nice working in the customers undergroud car park as it was lovely and cool down there.

Due to it being a private underground car park, the customer had to get the car washed off site as no car washing is allowed. Great for me as saves me a job!!!!!

I just went over the car with some ONR to make sure it was completly clean, then some Tardis on the tarry bits. I then clayed the car and the clay was pretty clean really.

After investing in a tripod, I hope my pics are a little bit more in focus this time!!!!!

Upon inspection under different light sources; me thinks someone has been here before. Paint readings were pretty much uniform over the car, but neallly all under 100um. Checked a few areas where clear would not be applied and I was getting 55um clear, so enough for this detail.

So on with the pics.




























Pretty swirly and plenty of holograms.

This is a 50/50 after a pass with Scholl S3 Gold after about 2 mins polishing with a Scholl Woll pad; pretty impressive I would say.



















Bonnet before.




























Rear Wing before.



















After one set with Scholl S3 Gold. For an aggressive polish this gives a really good finish.



















Not bad for one 5 minute pass.



















Door frame before.










After 2 mins with S3 Gold. You can't grumble at the speed of correction.










Door before.










After S3 Gold and a pass of S17+. Awsome correction from these products.










Front Wing before.










Again after a pass of S3 Gold.










Still some marring but needs polishing and refining.










Bonnet. I tried to capture the scratches but due to the low level of light it was not possible.










Ended up looking like this.




























Front wing before.










After. Noticed I cleaned the badges as well.










Rear light before.










After.










Cleaning badges.










Something stealthy lurking in the corner, for all you matt guys. I left my business card on his window.




























Front wing before refining.



















The whole car was fefined with Scholl S40. Very sinilar to Ultrifina as it is very oily.

Leaving me with this.






















































































































And that is it, two full days work on this black beast.

I will not be using anything but Scholl polishes from now on. Big learning curve but what a product. With the S3 and a wool pad a wing corrected in almost 3 mins on a Merc with no clumping or dusting, nice oily polish and a great finish.

The beauty is the cut was vary fast which allowed much more time refining the finish, hence much more reflections. Think the old Menz, 3M and Megs polishes will be now redundant.

The car was then given a wipe down with IPA then LSP for the day was Opti Seal. Opti Seal was applied to the wheels and the wheels and arches were dressed.

All in all a great motor to work on. I loved the way the polishes workes for me and brought this beast back to black.

Hope you all enjoy reading.

Cheers

Steve :car:​


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, the scholl range is superb. What pad was used with s40??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work, the scholl range is superb. What pad was used with s40??


3M blue pad for the refining. as I have loads of 3M pads to use up, but worked really well.


----------



## Keith McK (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job, the scholl products look great!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Steve


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Very nice work. Love how the metallic comes through.

What did you use to get that dirt off around the badges ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Giosabcsl said:


> Very nice work. Love how the metallic comes through.
> 
> What did you use to get that dirt off around the badges ?


Car shampoo mix with water and plenty of cotton buds and tooth picks.:thumb:


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Car shampoo mix with water and plenty of cotton buds and tooth picks.:thumb:


Sounds like alot of effort all in the job I guess


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A definite improvement to the finish there, still some marks in the after pics but I presume that full correction was not the aim for paint thickness reasons? 

What camera are you using? Still some blurry pics, and there's a lot of noise in the pictures which are robbing you from really showing the work off which is a shame... It is hard in low light conditions, tripods help, but in auto modes a lot of digi cams have a lot of noise in the pics which kinda spoil the overall effect. Wondering what camera you've got, and whether anyone knows how to get more from it...

Be wary of binning all your other polishes, Steve - I wouldn't personally just carry one range of polishes around with me if I was detailing, with so many variables and different paints, it is always advisable to carry a variety of different products and test them to see what will work best on the day on the finish in front of you. Just my opinion of course, but I would fear dropping all other ranges in favour of just one if that makes sense 

Good work there, nice improvement to the finish


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> A definite improvement to the finish there, still some marks in the after pics but I presume that full correction was not the aim for paint thickness reasons?
> 
> What camera are you using? Still some blurry pics, and there's a lot of noise in the pictures which are robbing you from really showing the work off which is a shame... It is hard in low light conditions, tripods help, but in auto modes a lot of digi cams have a lot of noise in the pics which kinda spoil the overall effect. Wondering what camera you've got, and whether anyone knows how to get more from it...
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave. A lot of RDS's were left. This was a 5 year old car that had only been treated to the local car wash.

Not going to bin the other polishes, just leave them deeper in the polishing tool box. I still think Ultrafina is a better finishing polish and easier to remove.

We all learn our favourite polishes and I think Scholl for cut and polish and then 3M for finish.

i would have loved a few more days on this, especially to wet sand the beast, but the customer who is regular had a budget and it is now for sale. I do all his cars prior to selling.

Now I have the tripod I think I need a better camera!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Perhaps not a better camera... I had a Fuji S5700, still have it in fact, and in auto mode it was awful for noise in pics in low to medium light conditions and I really struggled with it in my unit in Errol when I was there... but switch over to manual mode and control the exposures and use the tripod for longer exposures and I was getting massively better results. Not sure what your camera is, if it is a Fuji, I've had a few and know my way around them, if not then perhaps someone else can help with settings and what to do to get more from the camera.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work steve, shame about the low light levels messing with the shots. I'm getting into photography and thinking of an SLR, just worries me I might f**k it up whilst detailing. I snow foamed a car with my last camera onthe scuttle
Panel! Doh! 

Interesting on your thoughts of Scholl, I too have recently moved over in the last couple of months. We all know about s17 but I used s3 gold with a White sandwich pad. It worked great, comparing to FCP it was better lubed, cut quickly,Finished down well and worked nicer without drying up and subsequently didn't dust anywhere near as much! I've canned 3m polishes except UF as for me, the best finishing/glossing polish. Need more test on german hard clear lye but first impressions seem good. 

Look forward to hearing more experiances with Scholl! 

Well done again

Chris


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice work steve

the scholl are a cracking range of polishes

get your self a white spider pad and some 17 have a play with that and refine with final finsh,i like this combo ,well for me at least

also have the orange/blue and purple pads as well now


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the scholl range but I'm constantly wary that they fill a lot!! nice work steve


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Miglior said:


> I like the scholl range but I'm constantly wary that they fill a lot!! nice work steve


Interesting, not the first to think this
Lately!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Seriously, Steve - post up what camera you've got and someone will be able to help you through the settings to get better results. One thing I found, on a tripod I would still get blurring as my finger pushing the button would move the camera - try using a time delay of ten seconds so this movement doesn't cause blurring in your shot 



Miglior said:


> I like the scholl range but I'm constantly wary that they fill a lot!! nice work steve


Under certain conditions, I have seen them filling - short setting being one of them, though lots of factors will be at play here of course. It is okay if you use thorough IPA, or better still Panel Wipe, wipedowns (2 at least) and use strong light sources such as the Sun Gun to assess the true finish though


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Seriously, Steve - post up what camera you've got and someone will be able to help you through the settings to get better results. One thing I found, on a tripod I would still get blurring as my finger pushing the button would move the camera - try using a time delay of ten seconds so this movement doesn't cause blurring in your shot
> 
> Under certain conditions, I have seen them filling - short setting being one of them, though lots of factors will be at play here of course. It is okay if you use thorough IPA, or better still Panel Wipe, wipedowns (2 at least) and use strong light sources such as the Sun Gun to assess the true finish though


I find them very harsh...but probably a discussion for another thread. sorry steve


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job buddy.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers guys.

The car was given a good IPA wipedown, as I always do. 

Regarding pictures, these are taken on a Nikon Coolpix. I have just got a new Casio 14million pixel camera with manual focus.

But at the end of the day, I detail cars and am not a photographer. I appreciate pictures need to be good. 

I will run a test on my car regasrding the filling abilities of Scholl, just for a test. Usually never a problem for me as everything gets IPA wipe down and usually twice before LSP is laid down.

Regarding the car. It was booked for a minor paint correction, no way a 100% correction, I do not think 100% would be achievable on some of the panels. I was however given a full 3 stage cut, polish and refine over the two days.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Miglior said:


> I find them very harsh...but probably a discussion for another thread. sorry steve


No need to apoligise, I am all for a full frank discussion on products.

As it was my first real outing with Scholl, I just had some sample bottles for the day I found them very fast to work with. This has both plus and minus points. Plus point for me was it did not take any time off the detail but allowed a lot more extra burnishing and refining time. Minus points none so far, just seemed strange correcting a whole Merc wing in less than 4 minutes.

As far as filling is concerned, I always IPA everything down after polishing then just prior to LSP to remove any possible grease from my hand, so I will never find out it's filling abilities.

I did not find them overly agressive, I loved how they were much more lubes than FC+, and really liked the lack of dusting.

I think a few more outings with Scholl and I will really make my mind up against 3M and Menz.


----------

